# Get serious



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You’ve got a motor, right? So add a little challenge.

Once you’ve zip tied your cassette to your ebike’s rear spokes (as recently suggested in another thread here on the Empty Beer forums), also zip tie the drive side crank arm to one of the chainring spokes. You might have to use several zip ties on the crank because you so strong!

TA DA! I give you the e-fixie.

Best part: this ‘fix’ (ha ha) is practically free.

Now we’re talkin’! C’mon, let’s do this.
=sParty


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Who makes e-rated zipties? Got a link? I don't think my analog bike zip ties are rated for ebikes.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

175lbs Tensile Strength do the job?









Black UV Stabilized Nylon Cable Ties - 18


Super-tough nylon ties secure heavy duct, wires and cables. Tamperproof ties secure bags, cords and cables permanently. Approved for outdoor use. UL Listed 6.6 nylon. Locks tightly - Won’t stretch or slide. Temperature range -40 to 180 F. 18" cable bundles up to 5" diameter.ULINE offers over...




www.uline.com


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

But are they rated for ebikes? I would imagine they really put out the WATTS.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

TraxFactory said:


> 175lbs Tensile Strength do the job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these in my trunk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think there's a requirement on e-bikes to use aerospace grade stainless safety wire for all structural related applications.


----------

